# Disappearing icons in Libreoffice 4.3.5_2 GUI



## kkaos (Dec 31, 2014)

A week and a half ago, I performed some long-needed (read: about 4 months of) updates on the OS (from FreeBSD 10.0 to 10.1) and my installed ports on my PC. Since then, and even after installing the latest update today, the GUI for editors/libreoffice is malfunctioning. The icons for the menus (e.g. File) only show a line instead. If I move the window or move the mouse cursor over where these icons should be, they'll appear but will disappear again soon after.

I built editors/libreoffice with x11-toolkits/gtk20. I had tried rebuilding the port with x11-toolkits/gtk30, but the rebuild did not resolve this issue. Anyway, I don't think the problem is with either x11-toolkits/gtk20 or x11-toolkits/gtk30 because other applications that use either are not having this issue.

Has anyone else experienced this issue? I may go ahead and file a bug report, but in case I'm missing something simple, I'll wait for a reply or two.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi

Are you by chance using either of the x11-themes/qtcurve-gtk2, or x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4 ports?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2014)

Did you read and follow all the steps that had been added to /usr/ports/UPDATING in the time since the last update?


----------



## kkaos (Dec 31, 2014)

protocelt said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you by chance using either of the x11-themes/qtcurve-gtk2, or x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4 ports?



No, neither port is installed on my machine.


----------



## kkaos (Dec 31, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> Did you read and follow all the steps that had been added to /usr/ports/UPDATING in the time since the last update?



I did not see any steps that apply to x11-toolkits/gtk20 or editors/libreoffice.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 31, 2014)

There were no steps specific to the mentioned ports, however the entry for graphics/png would affect editors/libreoffice and many other ports. I did notice that there were a few ports that were not included for whatever reason when running `portmaster -r png` according to the entry instructions. To find them you can install the sysutils/bsdadminscripts port and run `pkg_libchk`. There may or may not be some entries. If there are you can just feed the _ninja_ ports to portmaster(8) or update them manually. I'm not sure if this will fix your issue but I thought it might be worth a try.


----------



## kkaos (Dec 31, 2014)

I ran `pkg_libchk` but found no missing libraries that would affect editors/libreoffice, x11-toolkits/gtk20, or graphics/png.

Thanks for the suggestions so far, folks. Any other ideas?


----------



## protocelt (Dec 31, 2014)

hmm... What is the output of `pkg info libreoffice`?


----------



## kkaos (Dec 31, 2014)

The output is a fairly long list. For what are you looking in particular?


----------



## protocelt (Dec 31, 2014)

I wanted to compare what shared libraries are linked to your installed package as opposed to what I have as I don't see the issue on my machine.


----------



## kkaos (Dec 31, 2014)

```
kkaos@mastersword:/usr/home/kkaos % pkg info libreoffice | less
libreoffice-4.3.5_2
Name  : libreoffice
Version  : 4.3.5_2
Installed on  : Tue Dec 30 16:49:45 CST 2014
Origin  : editors/libreoffice
Architecture  : freebsd:10:x86:32
Prefix  : /usr/local
Categories  : editors
Licenses  : MPL or LGPL3
Maintainer  : office@FreeBSD.org
WWW  : http://www.libreoffice.org/
Comment  : Full integrated office productivity suite
Options  :
  CUPS  : on
  DEBUG  : off
  GNOME  : off
  GTK2  : on
  GTK3  : off
  JAVA  : off
  KDE4  : off
  MMEDIA  : off
  PGSQL  : off
  SDK  : off
  SYSTRAY  : off
  TEST  : off
  VERBOSE  : off
  WEBDAV  : off
Shared Libs required:
  libxslt.so.1
  libxml2.so.2
  libwps-0.3.so.3
  libwpg-0.3.so.3
  libwpd-0.10.so.10
  libvisio-0.1.so.1
  libssl3.so.1
  libsmime3.so.1
  libserf-1.so.1
  librevenge-stream-0.0.so.0
  librevenge-0.0.so.0
  librdf.so.0
 
libraptor2.so.0
  libpython2.7.so.1
  libpoppler.so.46
  libpng16.so.16
  libplds4.so.1
  libplc4.so.1
  libpangoft2-1.0.so.0
  libpangocairo-1.0.so.0
  libpango-1.0.so.0
  liborcus-parser-0.8.so.0
  liborcus-0.8.so.0
  libodfgen-0.1.so.1
  libnssutil3.so.1
  libnss3.so.1
  libnspr4.so.1
  libmythes-1.2.so.0
  libmwaw-0.3.so.3
  libmspub-0.1.so.1
  liblpsolve55.so
  libldap-2.4.so.2
  liblcms2.so.2
  liblber-2.4.so.2
  liblangtag.so.1
  libjpeg.so.8
  libintl.so.8
  libicuuc.so.53
  libicui18n.so.53
  libhyphen.so.0
  libhunspell-1.3.so.0
  libharfbuzz.so.0
  libharfbuzz-icu.so.0
  libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
  libgthread-2.0.so.0
  libgraphite2.so.3
  libgpg-error.so.0
  libgobject-2.0.so.0
  libgmodule-2.0.so.0
  libgltf-0.0.so.0
  libglib-2.0.so.0
  libgio-2.0.so.0
  libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so.0
  libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
  libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
  libgcrypt.so.20
  libfreetype.so.6
  libfreehand-0.1.so.1
  libfontconfig.so.1
  libexttextcat-2.0.so.0
  libexslt.so.0
  libexpat.so.1
  libetonyek-0.1.so.1
  libe-book-0.1.so.1
  libcurl.so.4
  libcups.so.2
  libcmis-0.4.so.4
  libclucene-shared.so.1
  libclucene-core.so.1
  libclucene-contribs-lib.so.1
  libcdr-0.1.so.1
  libcairo.so.2
  libboost_iostreams.so.1.55.0
  libboost_date_time.so.1.55.0
  libatk-1.0.so.0
  libaprutil-1.so.0
  libapr-1.so.0
  libabw-0.1.so.1
  libXt.so.6
  libXrender.so.1
  libXrandr.so.2
  libXinerama.so.1
  libXext.so.6
  libX11.so.6
  libSM.so.6
  libOpenCOLLADASaxFrameworkLoader.so
  libOpenCOLLADAFramework.so
  libOpenCOLLADABaseUtils.so
  libICE.so.6
  libGeneratedSaxParser.so
  libGLU.so.1
  libGLEW.so.1
  libGL.so.1
Shared Libs provided:
  libxstor.so
  libxsltfilterlo.so
  libxsltdlglo.so
  libxsec_xmlsec.so
  libxsec_fw.so
  libxolo.so
  libxoflo.so
  libxmlsecurity.so
  libxmlscriptlo.so
  libxmlreaderlo.so
  libxmlfdlo.so
  libxmlfalo.so
  libwriterperfectlo.so
  libwriterfilterlo.so
  libwpftwriterlo.so
  libwpftimpresslo.so
  libwpftdrawlo.so
  libwpftcalclo.so
  libvclplug_svplo.so
  libvclplug_gtklo.so
  libvclplug_genlo.so
  libvclopengllo.so
  libvcllo.so
  libvclcanvaslo.so
  libvbaswobjlo.so
  libvbaobjlo.so
  libvbahelperlo.so
  libvbaeventslo.so
  libuuresolverlo.so
  libuuilo.so
  libutllo.so
  libupdatefeedlo.so
  libunsafe_uno_uno.so
  libunoxmllo.so
  libunordflo.so
  libunopkgapp.so
  libunoidllo.so
  libuno_salhelpergcc3.so.3
  libuno_sal.so.3
  libuno_purpenvhelpergcc3.so.3
  libuno_cppuhelpergcc3.so.3
  libuno_cppu.so.3
  libucptdoc1lo.so
  libucppkg1.so
  libucphier1.so
  libucpftp1.so
  libucpfile1.so
  libucpextlo.so
  libucpexpand1lo.so
  libucpdav1.so
  libucpcmis1lo.so
  libucpchelp1.so
  libucbhelper.so
  libucb1.so
  libtllo.so
  libtklo.so
  libtextfdlo.so
  libtextconversiondlgslo.so
  libtextconv_dict.so
  libt602filterlo.so
  libsysshlo.so
  libswuilo.so
  libswlo.so
  libswdlo.so
  libsvxlo.so
  libsvxcorelo.so
  libsvtlo.so
  libsvllo.so
  libsvgiolo.so
  libsvgfilterlo.so
  libstringresourcelo.so
  libstorelo.so
  libstoragefdlo.so
  libstocserviceslo.so
  libsrtrs1.so
  libspllo.so
  libspelllo.so
  libsotlo.so
  libsolverlo.so
  libsofficeapp.so
  libsmlo.so
  libsmdlo.so
  libslideshowlo.so
  libsimplecanvaslo.so
  libsfxlo.so
  libsduilo.so
  libsdlo.so
  libsdfiltlo.so
  libsddlo.so
  libsdbtlo.so
  libsdbc2.so
  libscuilo.so
  libscriptframe.so
  libscopencllo.so
  libscnlo.so
  libsclo.so
  libscfiltlo.so
  libscdlo.so
  libsblo.so
  libsaxlo.so
  libsal_textenclo.so
  librptxmllo.so
  librptuilo.so
  librptlo.so
  libreslo.so
  libreglo.so
  libreflectionlo.so
  librecentfile.so
  libpyuno.so
  libpythonloaderlo.so
  libproxyfaclo.so
  libprotocolhandlerlo.so
  libpricinglo.so
  libpllo.so
  libplacewarelo.so
  libpdfimportlo.so
  libpdffilterlo.so
  libpcrlo.so
  libpasswordcontainerlo.so
  libpackage2.so
  libooxlo.so
  liboglcanvaslo.so
  liboffacclo.so
  libodfflatxmllo.so
  libodbclo.so
  libnpsoplugin.so
  libnamingservicelo.so
  libmysqllo.so
  libmtfrendererlo.so
  libmswordlo.so
  libmsformslo.so
  libmsfilterlo.so
  libmozbootstraplo.so
  libmorklo.so
  libmigrationoo3lo.so
  libmigrationoo2lo.so
  libmcnttype.so
  liblwpftlo.so
  libloglo.so
  liblog_uno_uno.so
  liblocaledata_others.so
  liblocaledata_euro.so
  liblocaledata_es.so
  liblocaledata_en.so
  liblocalebe1lo.so
  liblnthlo.so
  liblnglo.so
  libldapbe2lo.so
  libitilo.so
  libitglo.so
  libiralo.so
  libipxlo.so
  libiptlo.so
  libipslo.so
  libipdlo.so
  libipblo.so
  libiolo.so
  libinvocationlo.so
  libinvocadaptlo.so
  libintrospectionlo.so
  libindex_data.so
  libimelo.so
  libidxlo.so
  libicglo.so
  libicdlo.so
  libi18nutil.so
  libi18nsearchlo.so
  libi18npoollo.so
  libi18nlangtag.so
  libhyphenlo.so
  libhwplo.so
  libhelplinkerlo.so
  libguesslanglo.so
  libgraphicfilterlo.so
  libgcc3_uno.so
  libfwmlo.so
  libfwllo.so
  libfwklo.so
  libfwilo.so
  libfwelo.so
  libfsstoragelo.so
  libfrmlo.so
  libfps_officelo.so
  libforuilo.so
  libforlo.so
  libflatlo.so
  libflashlo.so
  libfilterconfiglo.so
  libfilelo.so
  libexpwraplo.so
  libexplo.so
  libevtattlo.so
  libetilo.so
  liberalo.so
  libeptlo.so
  libepslo.so
  libepplo.so
  libepglo.so
  libepblo.so
  libemelo.so
  libemboleobj.so
  libembobj.so
  libegilo.so
  libeditenglo.so
  libdrawinglayerlo.so
  libdlgprovlo.so
  libdict_zh.so
  libdict_ja.so
  libdesktopbe1lo.so
  libdesktop_detectorlo.so
  libdeploymentmisclo.so
  libdeploymentgui.so
  libdeployment.so
  libdbulo.so
  libdbtoolslo.so
  libdbpool2.so
  libdbplo.so
  libdbmmlo.so
  libdbaxmllo.so
  libdbaselo.so
  libdbalo.so
  libdatelo.so
  libcuilo.so
  libctllo.so
  libcppcanvaslo.so
  libconfigmgrlo.so
  libcomphelper.so
  libcollator_data.so
  libcmdmaillo.so
  libchartopengllo.so
  libchartcorelo.so
  libchartcontrollerlo.so
  libcanvastoolslo.so
  libcanvasfactorylo.so
  libcalclo.so
  libcairocanvaslo.so
  libcached1.so
  libbootstraplo.so
  libbinaryurplo.so
  libbiblo.so
  libbasprovlo.so
  libbasegfxlo.so
  libbasebmplo.so
  libbasctllo.so
  libavmediaogl.so
  libavmedialo.so
  libanimcorelo.so
  libanalysislo.so
  libaffine_uno_uno.so
  libacclo.so
  libabplo.so
  libPresenterScreenlo.so
  libPresentationMinimizerlo.so
  libOGLTranslo.so
Annotations  :
Flat size  : 271MiB
Description  :
LibreOffice is the free power-packed Open Source personal productivity suite for
Windows, Macintosh and Linux, that gives you six feature-rich applications for
all your document production and data processing needs: Writer, Calc, Impress,
Draw, Math and Base.

WWW: http://www.libreoffice.org/
```


----------



## protocelt (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks like everything is in order to me. Sorry I really don't have anything else to add other than maybe trying to temporarily rename your libreoffice configuration directory in ~/.config and if that doesn't work file a bug report. Maybe someone else has an idea.


----------



## kkaos (Jan 1, 2015)

Unfortunately, both renaming and removing the configuration directory did not solve my issue. Will be filing a bug report.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2015)

Did the run of `pkg_libchk` find any problems?  Because that often indicates problems with port maintenance, and one low-level dependency can affect everything above it.  LibreOffice depends on a lot of stuff, not all of it directly.


----------



## Anil-G (Jan 1, 2015)

I have just installed a fresh FreeBSD 10.1 RELEASE on AMD64 and have installed packages (not ports) but it looks like I'm getting a related issue.

After installing Xorg some of my applications fail. From an XTerm:
	
	



```
$ xfe
Shared object "libpng16.so.16" not found, required by "xfe"
$ firefox
XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.so:
Shared object "libpng16.so.16" not found, required by "libxul.so"
Couldn't load XPCOM.
$ libreoffice
Shared object "libpng16.so.16" not found, required by "oosplash"
```
For the Gimp there appear to be dependencies on libpng16.so.16 by png-load.so, png-save.so and librsvg-2.so.2.

There was a similar issue earlier in 10.1 RELEASE that I fixed by deinstalling or removing a package somehow and then re-installing it, but that was after the package had been fixed.

Is there some similar fix required here, related to libpng16.so.16?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2015)

What does `pkg info -ix png` show?


----------



## Anil-G (Jan 3, 2015)

From FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE (GENERIC) #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014 output below, I don't think it's surprising that I've got libpng16.so.16 not found messages, but I'm guessing the question is more like why isn't libpng 16 in the 10.1 RELEASE if various apps require it?
	
	



```
# pkg info -ix png
png-1.5.21
# find / -name '*libpng*'
/usr/local/include/libpng15
/usr/local/lib/libpng.a
/usr/local/lib/libpng.so
/usr/local/lib/libpng
/usr/local/lib/libpng/libpng15-release.cmake
/usr/local/lib/libpng/libpng15.cmake
/usr/local/lib/libpng15.a
/usr/local/lib/libpng15.so
/usr/local/lib/libpng15.so.15
/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libpng15.pc
/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libpng.pc
/usr/local/man/man3/libpng.3.gz
/usr/local/man/man3/libpngpf.3.gz
/usr/local/bin/libpng-config
/usr/local/bin/libpng15-config
/usr/ports/graphics/png/files/patch-libpng-config-body.in
/usr/ports/graphics/panomatic/files/patch-libpng-include-png.h
/usr/ports/graphics/panomatic/files/patch-libpng-src-pngset.c
/usr/ports/graphics/fpc-libpng
/usr/ports/graphics/gstreamer-plugins-libpng
/usr/ports/games/egl/files/patch-include__zlibpng__zconf.h
```

On the previous problem I mentioned, the common denominator was "libintl.so.9 not found" but behaviour was hard to fathom like upgrading vim deleted firefox and feh. I linked libintl.so.9 to libintl.so.8 but then that just pushed the problem to other dependencies.

It think it worked out to be an actual bug that happened when gettext package was split into gettext-runtime and gettext-tools. I think I deleted gettext and then re-installed the two new packages - but that was after someone had fixed something.

Sorry this is vague and potentially distracting. I'm just reporting the information in case it helpfully reflects on this problem with Shared object "libpng16.so.16" not found. Previous threads https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-ports@freebsd.org/msg62530.html and https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/shared-object-libintl-so-9-not-found.49320/

(This is continued in Thread 49917)


----------



## kkaos (Jan 3, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Did the run of `pkg_libchk` find any problems?  Because that often indicates problems with port maintenance, and one low-level dependency can affect everything above it.  LibreOffice depends on a lot of stuff, not all of it directly.



It showed that graphics/librsvg2 was still looking for the shared object libraries of the previously installed version of graphics/png, which I had upgraded, so I used `portmaster` to rebuild (which ended up being an upgrade) graphics/librsvg2 and its dependencies. This upgrade/rebuild did not resolve my issue.

Although, `pkg_libchk` also found missing shared object libraries for www/opera, those libraries are all KDE-based and not used by editors/libreoffice.

I emailed the maintainer a couple of days ago. I am considering installing the package for editors/libreoffice to see if it works properly, but for now, I will keep the port installed in case the maintainer needs more information. I can always use Google Docs or Office on my work PC in the meantime.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 3, 2015)

> Although, pkg_libchk also found missing shared object libraries for www/opera, those libraries are all KDE-based and not used by editors/libreoffice.


The messages for www/opera  are false positives. If it's the message for editors/libreoffice shows libjawt.so, it's also.


----------

